# Help a young philosophy student!



## cupotea (Apr 19, 2004)

:help:

Hi, I'm an 18 year old that will be starting college in the fall and I plan to major in Philosophy.

I've only just discovered Presuppositionalism and am very interested in it, although on the surface it seems overwhelming.

I know that I'm going to come under fire quite a bit next year -- learning Philosophy in a secular university. Where would I begin? Give me a summer reading list if you like.



Thanks


----------



## cupotea (Apr 19, 2004)

*Whoa*

Excellent! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 19, 2004)

Philosophy can be overwhelming to a young believer, especially with an overbearing professor who loves to shame Christians. Just remember to keep philosophy in it's rightful place, submitted to the Scriptures. Philosophy is a handmaid to discovering truth, not the end of it.


----------



## cupotea (Apr 19, 2004)

*Thanks*

I will take your caution to heart.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh and have fun with it too  

It's always fun to question professors assumptions and watch them hem and haw. They usually don't expect to be on the defensive.


----------



## Preach (Apr 20, 2004)

Paul is right regarding your attitude. Bahnsen put out a tape series designed specifically with you in mind. It's entitled &quot;College Preparation in Apologetics&quot;. You can view it and buy it at www.cmfnow.com
&quot;In Christ',
Bobby


----------

